# Stray cats



## sheila and dave (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anybody have any GOOD solutions for getting rid of stray cats from the garden?
We bought a couple of electronic cat scarers out with us and they have no effect. We are a bit fed up spending the first part of the day cleaning up cat poo and washing down verandahs to get rid of smell.
Somebody suggested Jeyes fluid but we can't find it anywhere.

Help of any kind welcome.


----------



## junedm1 (Sep 25, 2008)

*stray cats*



sheila and dave said:


> Does anybody have any GOOD solutions for getting rid of stray cats from the garden?
> We bought a couple of electronic cat scarers out with us and they have no effect. We are a bit fed up spending the first part of the day cleaning up cat poo and washing down verandahs to get rid of smell.
> Somebody suggested Jeyes fluid but we can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Help of any kind welcome.


Hi Sheila & Dave,

I had a problem with them scrounging around any rubbish and was told that hate anything "Orange smelling". I purchased some orange kitchen cleaner spray and went mad in the garden with it but it worked and they did not come back. Give it a try. (orange peel works too)


----------



## sheila and dave (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for that suggestion.

Will give it a try.


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

Put bootles of water around the perimiter f your garden and space them two feet apart.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Howard Lewis said:


> Put bootles of water around the perimiter f your garden and space them two feet apart.


Cyprus is overpopulated with cats - I'm a great fan of cats and have many myself, but understand the problems that they can create for neighbours. Many locals poison them - very effective. We found the best solution is to nueter as many as we can get our hands on - the main reason for the smell is territorial marking, which disappears when there is no sexual heirarchy. We have 15 or so cats near our building - all nuetered. The dominant nuetered male chases off all the intact local rivals and so they no longer spray or leave faeces uncovered. We found a vet in Nicosia that would do mass nueterings for a discount. It is an expensive option, however, and it is easy to start sympathising with the local solution which is to shoot/poison them.


----------

